# grass bagger attachment



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a Cub I purchased in 2001, a two cylinder, model 2518 that I would like to purchase a rear bagger attachment for. The tractor has a 48 in mower deck. I have looked on the internet and can't seem to find one to fit this model. Maybe I am not doing it right. Im 79 and not as good with a computer as I should be.........If anyone can help and give me a site, or a part number of a bagger that would fit this tractor I would appreciate it. 

By the way, many thanks to the person who suggested turning the electric clutch on the mower on when the tractor was at idle................It really works best that way and the owner's manual never suggested that..........Thanks again for your help.
Catch.


----------



## Catch (Jul 11, 2013)

well thanks anyway.................................


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd probably call the local Cub Cadet dealer to get the bagger number. From the little searching I just did on that tractor, it should take a model 210 bagger (might be for a 44" deck instead of a 48"). I'm not extremely familiar with Cub Cadet equipment so I don't know off the top of my head which bagger would work. A dealer should be able to get you a model number for the bagger.


----------

